# مشروع aquatic center مجمع حمامات سباحه



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

غايه في الأهميه 
انا علي الشناوي طالب بكليه هندسه السنه الثانيه واطلب من اخوتي في المنتدي النقد لهذا المشورع
بالمناسبه هو نفس مشروع زميلي سامح aquatic center مجمع حمامات سباحه 
واتمني ان اتلقي النقد سريعا منكم 
وفكره المشروع مستوحاه من احدي خواص المياه وهي الأنسيابيه وكما ترون هي ظاهره وواضحه في التغطيه واليكم البلان




 


 

المناظير​ 


 


 


 


 
دراسه الحركه 
الون البني هو مدخل الجمهور
الون البنفسجي هو مدخل كبار الزوار
الون الأخضر هو مدخل المراسلين والصحفيين
الون الأحمر هو مدخل اللاعبين والحكام



 


 


 
دراسه الحركه 
الون البني هو مدخل الجمهور
الون البنفسجي هو مدخل كبار الزوار
الون الأخضر هو مدخل المراسلين والصحفيين
الون الأحمر هو مدخل اللاعبين والحكام



 
اسف طولت عليكم بس حبيت اضع كل شئ خاص بالمشروع واتمني الرد السريع واي استفسار انا موجود


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

الواجهات​


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

القطاع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله تبارك الله ... شغل عدل ... يعني مميز بنسبة لطالب في السنة الثانية عمارة. 
بس قبل الدخول في النقد الرجاء كتابة مسميات الفراغات على المسقط الافقي ... حتى يتسنى لنا تحليل الوظائف والاشكال. كما ياريت تذكر لنا في اي مدينة التصميم. لمراعات العناصر المعمارية المحلية و دراسة درجة تأثيرها في التصميم. كما لا انسى ان اذكرك بأن تستفيض في شرح التغطية ونبذة ولو بسيطه عن المواد وكيفية بناء الهيكل.
المشروع فعلا ممتع ويلفت النظر ويحوي على الكثير من الابداع وتداخل الاشكال على المستوى الافقي والرأسي..... بالتوفيق


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم علي ...
بارك الله فيك ...المشروع يحتوي علي افكار مميزه علي مستوي الواجهات والقطاع ....كنت اتمني ان تنعكس هذه الانسيابيه والمرونه الي المسقط الافقي ...الا ان هذا لايمنع الاشاده بالتصميم ككل ...وقد ذكر اخي ابوصالح نقطه في غاية الاهمية من حيث ذكر اسماء الفراغات لسهولة متابعة المشروع والاحساس بمكوناته ...
............
لكن اخي الكريم ...بالرغم من جمال الواجهات الا انني اشك في ثبات نظا م الـ framesالمستخدم من الناحية الانشائيه ...وانصحك ان تستشير مهندس انشائي في هذه النقطه الهامه ...حتي تطمئن ...وخصوصا ان span كبير وطريقة تصميم الcurve يمنع انتقال الحمل بشكل امن الي الارض .
ومرة اخري ...مجهود عظيم ...وبالتوفيق والي الامام دائما


----------



## cad for all (13 يوليو 2006)

اولا احب اشكركم علي ردكم السريع واود ان اوضح لأخي العزيز ابو صالح ان الفرش في البلان يوضح كل شئ ولكن سوف اقوم بالشرح بستفاضه اكثر 
بالنسبه للبلان الأرضي نجد انه بيضاوي الشكل كما ترون 




بالنسبه للجزء رقم واحد 
هو الجزء الخاص بمدخل الجمهور وهو يتكون من شباك تذاكر وثلاث مكاتب اداريه ويكون خط سير الجمهور الي الممرات الجانبيه من اسفل المنحدر وصولا الي السلام التي تؤدي الي اعلي منسوب في المدرجات 
يعلو مستوي المكاتب والتذاكر مستوي اخر به الكافيتريا والتي يتم الوصول اليها من المدرجات مباشرا دون اي سلالم لعدم وجود فرق في المناسيب 

اما بالنسبه لجزء المنحدر فهو خاص بكبار الزوار حيث ان اعلي نقطه في المنحدر تقع في نفس منسوب المقصوره تماما حتي تم الوصول الي المقصوره دون التعرض للجمهور وهذه تمثل اصعب نقطه في هذه المنطقه وهي فصل خطوط السير وفي بلان المقصوره نجد ممر جانبي وسوف اعرض اهميته فيما بعد ...............

اما الجزء رقم 2 
فهو جزء خاص بالحكام واللاعبين فقط فالجزء الخاص باللاعبين نجد انه متماثل وينقسم الي قسمين قسم رجالي واخر حريمي بدايه من اماكن تغيير الملابس والأدشاش واحواض الغسيل والمراخيض ثم غرفه الأحماء وصاله الجامنزيوم وهناك سلم يؤدي الي الدور العلوي الذي يحتوي علي كافتريا ونفس الشئ في الجزء الحريمي
اما بالنسبه للحكام يوجد لهم سلم خارجي يؤدي للدور العلوي مباشرا ويتكون من استراحات وكافتريا وحمامات وغرفه تغيير ملابس

اما الجزء رقم 3 
فهو خاص بالمراسليين والصحفيين 
فهو يتكون من قاعه ندوات وتوجد مداخل خاصه بكبار الزوار جانبيه حيث تتصل هذه المداخل بالممر المذكور في بلان المقصوره ايضا هناك مداخل للأعبين من الجانب الأخر 

اما الجزء الرابع والأخير فهو يحتوي علي حمام صغير للأطفال ومطبخ للخدمه والوجبات السريعه وحمامات للجنسيين 

بالمناسبه المشروع في مدينه 6 اكتوبر 

اعتقد اني تناولت جميع اجزاء المشروع واتمني النقد والأستفاده لي ولكم (معلش انا رغاي شويه بس احب اشرح كل شئ:56: )


----------



## cad for all (13 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز ابو صالح وصديقي عاشق اود ان اوضح ان الفريمات المستخدمه هي من نوع المنشأت المعدنيه steel واريد ان احيطك علما انه هناك نوعان من النشأت المعدنيه وهي المغطاه والمكشوفه 
والمنشأت المعدنيه بها خاصيه هي انها تحمل نفسها بنفسها والفراغات من بينها عباره عن شيلز وهي من التغطيات الأكثر اقتصاديه فقد قمت بدراسه موضوع التغطيات لأختيار افضل الأنواع واكثرها اقتصادا
واشكركم فعلا علي مداخلتكم جميعا


----------



## cad for all (16 يوليو 2006)

ايه يا جماعه هو المشروع وحش اوي كده
يا ريت الي يخش يقول رأيه انا شايف ان المشاركات اقل بكتير من الي دخلوا 
يا ريت اراءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشروعك عزيزي ممتاز .. فلا تستعجل الرد والنقد ... فربما ينشغل الاعضاء ومشروعك يحتاج الى قراءه نقدية.

عموما لدي ملاحظات عامه وسريعه على التصميم وهي كالتالي:
1- بداية من المنظور العام للمشروع .. وربط المشروع بموقعه فأرى ان المنظور بشكل عام يوحي لي ان المشروع في مدينة اوربية. ودليل ذلك الدائرة رقم 1 في الصورة التالية.


2- 
اما الاعمدة المستخدمه .. فهي شدية الانسيابية وراقية ... الا انني اميل ان مثل هذا المشروع سوف يصبح لاندمارك في المنطقة .. وصبغة بعدة مفرداد من الارث التاريخي المصري يكون جيد. فأنا اقترح ان ينظر المصمم الى الصور التالية ثم يحاول تعديل الاعمدة وربما الحوائط الخارجية للمشروع كلما سمح ذلك بما يمكن له ان يستوحيه من هذا الارث العظيم.







اما على مستوى المسقط الافقي .. 
1- المدرجات والموضحة بالنقاط الحمراء في الصورة التالية .. اعتقد انه يفضل ان تكونة مقوسة ومتوازية مع الخط الخارجي للمدرجات .. هذا سوف يوفر عدد مقاعد اكبر كما انه يزيل الخلل في النقاط النهائية "الاركان"
2- الدرج الموضح باللون الازرق .. اعتقد انه اقتحم حوض السباحة .. واعتقد اذا عمل في مكانه ولكن بشكل موازي لخط الممر يكون افضل.
3- الدائرة الخضراء توضح خلل في الجيومتري فدخول الدائرة على البيضاوي لا يربطه قاعدة ولذلك نجد انه غير متزن على المستوى الافقي .. وربما يتلاشى هذا العيب على المستوى الراسي .. ولكن اعتقد ان تم عمل مركز الدائرة في نقطة تقاطع خط مركز البيضاوي مع قوس البيضاوي الخارجي. "اتمنى ان تتمكن من تخيله"



بالتوفيق .. ولا تنسى ان العمارة وجهة نظر


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (16 يوليو 2006)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## أروى (16 يوليو 2006)

المشروع بجد تحفة
عجبنى اوى
يارب التوفيق دايما


----------



## روري (18 يوليو 2006)

عجبني المشروع جدا وخصوصا اختيارك لهذه التغطية التي تتلائم مع طبيعة المشروع...وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## cad for all (26 يوليو 2006)

اسف علي تأخر الرد
واولا ي اخ ابو صالح اعتقد من وجهة نظري ان شغل الجمالون ليس مرتبط كليا بالطراز الاوربي ولكن هو نوع من انواع التغطيه تشبه في طابعها الطراز الأسلامي ولكن في مثل هذا المشروه لا يمكن استخدام الفلوتات لعدم تنافر الشكل ولكن وجهة نظرك صحيحه الي حد ماوشكرا للفت النظر

اما بالنسبه الي الأعمده فهي كما شرحت مسبقا نوع من انواع الأنشائي كما انها تتبع نظام الستيل 
وثانيا انا ارفض هذا الأسلوب من التصميم (مع احترامي طبعا لكلامك ) لأني اجده نظام فاشل ويكفي اقتباس من السابق ولا بد ان يكون لكل عصر طابعه الخاص كما كان عند القدماء المصريين فهذا النوع من الأعمده مصنوع لغرض معين وضمن احتياجات معينه وطبقا للخامات المتاحه وقتها 
ثالثا انا المشروع ينتمي الي الظراز الحديث وهي نقطه مهمه وبالطبع انا اقصد من التغطيه ان تكون لاند مارك

بالنسبه لمدرجات اعتقد ان كلامك صحيح ولكن انا قمت بفرش هذه المدرجات ووجدت انها تسمح بوجود مقاعد 
الغرض المنشاء منه هذا السلم هو وصول اللاعبين الي المقصوره الرئيسيه لتسليم الجوائز وبالنسبه الي انشائه موازيا للممر وجدت ان هناك صعوبه في ذلك اثناء التصميم

اما بالنسبه الي النقطه الأخيره فهي بالعكس كما قلت انتا تماما انها انشائت البطريقه التي ذكرتها انت وهي انه تم عمل مركز الدائرة في نقطة تقاطع خط مركز البيضاوي مع قوس البيضاوي الخارجي وكان لابد من هذه القفله لأنسيابيه الشكل 
وشكرا جزيلا علي نقدك البناء يا خ ابو صالح واتمني اراء اخري


----------



## cad for all (26 يوليو 2006)

متشكر اوي علي زوقك يا معماري وعقبال ما نشوف شغلك


----------



## cad for all (26 يوليو 2006)

ربنا يخليكي يا اروي 
يا رفعه من معنوياتي هههههههه
ومتشكر جدا علي رأيك


----------



## cad for all (26 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك جدا يا روري وان كانت التغطيه عجباكي اتفضليها من غير فلوس والله


----------



## shetos__7 (26 يوليو 2006)

ايه يا جماعه فين النقد انا متسني ردود و اراء 
(بطلوا بخل بقي) ههههههه


----------



## ESSAM MAX (28 يوليو 2006)

مشروع رائع يا على باشا :12:


----------



## cad for all (28 يوليو 2006)

متشكريين اوي يا اخ عصام ويا ريت تعرض لنا شغلك في المنتدي


----------



## soso2006 (29 يوليو 2006)

اخى على
المشروع وظيفيا مدروس كويس اوى وهذا من خلال ما فهمته من التوضيحات السابقة ومناقشاتك مع استاذ ابوصالح
واعجبتنى التغطية كفكرة لطالب فى السنة الثانية ( مع انى لست معك فى انها تعتبر لاندمارك للمكان ) .....


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

مشروعك ممتاز حقاً بانسبه لطالب في السنه الثانيه، في الواقه و السنه الثالثة أيضاً
أعتقد أن مشروع تخرجك سيكون تحفه
و لكن عليك بتطوير نفسك في البرامج المختلفه و خصوصاً الماكس، فاستخدامك للكاد يشف عن براعه حقيقيه ستنقلب إلى احتراف في الماكس .........
بالتوفيق...


----------



## م/فلاح (30 يوليو 2006)

مساء الخير على الجميع 
مشروع جميل وينم عن فكره جباره...
وصدقنى لو تنفذ المشروع حيصير من اروع المباني.


----------



## patriottounsi (2 أغسطس 2006)

probleme d'echelle: une super-structure pour un projet de taille modeste.
les choix formelles sont arbitraires: il faut simplifier le language ....
je te filicite pour la libérté de ton imagination


----------



## cad for all (3 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر جدا علي ردك يا ساره وبالنسبه للتغطيه في اختلاف اراء موش اكتر لكن انتي عارفه طبعا اني بقدر رأيك وشكرا مره تانيه علي الرد

اخوكي علي


----------



## cad for all (3 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا اخ Rbf انا حاسس ان تفكيرك قريب من تفكيري انا حاليا بدرس ماكس في شركه اسمها يات وهي شركه ممتازه في موضوع الكورسات ده ومتشكر اوي علي النصيحه
يا رافع من معنوياتي

علي


----------



## cad for all (3 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر اوي يا اخ فلاح علي ردك الجميل ويارب اشوف مشروع من مشاريعي متنفذ في يوم من الأيام 

ادعي معايا
وبصراحه انا موش فاهم قصدك يا Patriottounsiيا ريت تفهمني قصدك بالعربي


----------



## cad for all (3 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعه فين الأراء انتوا بخلاء ولا ايه


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا اتفق معك في فكرة الاكتفاء بالاقباس من الماضي.......نحن نعيش في عام 2006 لذا لابد ان نبحث عما يناسب عام 2106 وليس عما كان ممتازا عام 1906 ، مما لاشك فيه ان اجدادنا اجتهدو وابتكروا وابدعوا ولابد من الاعتراف بذلك.......ولكن الاعتراف بذلك فقط والنقل منه غير مجد..........واري ان التفكير في المستقبل بشكل موضوعي اكثر نفعا من التشبث بالماضي بشكل عاطفي........كلنا يعشق القبة والفولت والارش لارتباطنا العاطفي بهم.....ولكن هل سأل احدنا نفسه هل هناك ضرورة نفعية حقيقية لذلك.........هل يستطيع احد منا ان يرتدي ملبسا كان يرتديه اجدادنا من 100 عام.....سؤال مطروح للمناقشه


----------



## cad for all (4 أغسطس 2006)

اخ احمد انا متفق معاك في رأيك واشكرك لأسنادي في هذه النقطه 
اما بانسبه لموضوع القبه والفولت فقد درست هذا الموضوع كثيرا واتضح لي من هذه الدراسه ان القبه والفولت والأرش في افضل معالجه لمناخنا المناخ الحار الجاف


----------



## cad for all (4 أغسطس 2006)

وشكرا يا اخ احمد


----------



## RBF (4 أغسطس 2006)

يات كويسين جداً ، بس الفكره في الماكس انك تواظب عليه


----------



## cad for all (7 أغسطس 2006)

عندك حق فعلا يا rbf وواضح انك اتعاملت معاهم هما مشهوريين جدا وليهم فروع كتيره ويا ريت اخرج بفايده


----------



## RBF (7 أغسطس 2006)

طبعاً مادام الأساس كويس. بس الماكس كبير و بيتنسي بسرعه، بالاضافه إلى انك مهما درست، الكورسات بس بتحطك على الطريق ، و من ممارستك للبرنامج ، بتطرو أسلوبك الخاص في الشغل، لأن أي حاجه ممكن تتعمل بمليون طريقه
المهم انك تمارسه.. 
بالتوفيق


----------



## cad for all (7 أغسطس 2006)

متشكرا اوي يا Rbfعلي اهتمامك


----------



## tassa1252002 (9 أغسطس 2006)

مشاء الله المشروع اكثر من رائع ولا تعليق


----------



## engtata (10 أغسطس 2006)

على فكره ...........! 
ربنا يوفقك ويارب دايما مشراكاتك


----------



## eng.mohad (11 أغسطس 2006)

انا طالب قسم تقنيه البناء .building tech السنه الرابعهالتصميم جميل ولكن مثل ماتفضل الزملاء لابد من اكتمال المعلوماتمثل (المناسيب و نوع المواد المستخدمه للواجهه و الانشائي طبعا سيكون الهكل من steelلاكن يحتاج لتفاصيل الانشاءوشكرا وبتوفيق لنا و لكم انشاء الله


----------



## cad for all (12 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر اوي يا اخtassa علي اختيارك للكلام


----------



## cad for all (12 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك علي تعليقك يا اخengtata وان شاء الله نشوف ايضا مشاركاتك وتنورنا


----------



## cad for all (12 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا بشمهندس mohad ده اولا مشروع عادي في الكليه موش مشروع تخرج والمشاريع ده وقتها ضيق وما كنش في وقت لدراسه الأنشائي بهذه الدقه وثانيا انا مهندس معماري ولست مهندس انشائي 
وشكرا علي اهتمامك


----------



## cad for all (15 أغسطس 2006)

احب اعرف الأعلان ده محتاجيين فيه مهندسيين معماريين وفي مشكله اني لسه طالب بس هتصل بالشركه واستفسر


----------



## cad for all (21 أغسطس 2006)

ايه يا جماعه فين الأراء هو المشروع موش عاجبكوا ولا ايه


----------



## شنكوتي (22 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشروع جميل بس ياليت نبذه عن المشروع ومكوناته


----------



## sadeen (22 أغسطس 2006)

اول شي يعطيك العافية على هيك مشروع حلو، بس انا الي ملاحظة صغيرة وهي طريقة التغطية في المنطقة (1) كما سميتها لا تتلائم كتيرا مع باقي فورم المشروع،


----------



## cad for all (27 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر جدا علي الأراء يا جماعه ويا اخ شنكوتي شوف الردود السابقه هتلاقي رد علي سؤالك ان شاء الله 
وانا معك في هده النقطه يا اخ sadeen واشكركم علي الردود مره اخري


----------



## emoooo_222 (28 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع رائع وجميل ولكن عندي وجهة نظر ولو مكانك محتردد فيه وهو الاتي:
1- بالنسبة للفصل في حركة الجمهور وكبار الزوار ده كويس جدا وانا لو مكانك مكنتش استخدمت المنحدر كمدخل لكبار الزوار وكنت استخدمته للجمهور طبعا لآن اعدادهم بتكون اكبر والمنحدر بيكون افضل في الحالات دي وكنت عملت مدخل كبار الزوار في المنتصف (مدخل الجمهور السابق) وعملت ليهم الصالونات والمصاعد التي تناسبهم هذة وجهة نظري.

2- بالنسبة لرد الاخ ابو صالح سبب اختياره لمدينة 6 اكتوبر انها مدينة جديدة يعني الطراز فيها دولي يعني لسه مفيهاش طراز محدد وفي الحالة دي من حقه يقتبس ويعمل اي طراز يعجبه(طالما المدينة جديدة وليس لها طابع معماري معين)

واخيررررررررررررررررا المشروع رائع جدا (واللي قولته مجرد تعبير عن الرأي)


----------



## جود كيالي (29 أغسطس 2006)

*جميل ...و لكن*

المشروع جميل جدا ...و ذلك من ناحية المناظير و الواجهات و اسلوب التغطية ...و قد حققت الانسيابية المرجوه .... و هي فكرة المشروع ...... و لكني اتسأل ..؟؟؟ هل هناك .. امكانية في تغطية الجزء المكشوف من السقف ...و ان كان لا يمكن ... فهي تمت دراست هذة الفتحات مع مراعات الاتجاهات .... اي اتجاه الشمس و ما الى ذلك ....وهنا رأي خاص ... ان كان غير مغلق تماما ... لما هذا الجزء المغطى .... ؟؟؟ بالاضافه الى ان حركة المشالح .... يوجد بها بعض الاخطاء ... حيث انة يفضل ان تكون الحركة متتاليه و اجباريه ...فلابد من المرور الى المشالح ثم الادواش ... لعدم السماح بالدخول بالملابس الخاصه .... و الاجبار على الاستحمام قبل النزول الى الماء ...لمراعاة النظافة العامة ...كما نسيت وضع احواض الكلور عند المداخل ... للتعقيب الاقدام ..... بالاضافه للختلاص الحركه مع الكفتريا في المسبح ...يجب رفعها او الغائها ... فلا يمكن الاكل و السباحه في وقت واحد .... و هذه صفات المسابح الاولمبية ....كما انه في قسم المدرجات .... تم وضع غرفه التعليق او التصوير اسفل المدرجات .... لا بد رفعها الى اعلاها

مشروع متميز ....كطالب لسنه ثانية .... متميز في اسلوب الانشاء ... و لكن الحركة الداخلية لا تتوافق مع المعطيات العالمية ....
لا تزعل .....
جود


----------



## cad for all (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا اسف يا جماعة اني كنت مشغول جدا الفترة الي فاتت دي بس ان شاء الله ارجع بسرعة
ثانيا احب اشكرك يا اخت ايمو وبصراحة انا بحب اسم ايمو ده جدا اما بالنسبة لموضوع المنحدر انا لقيت اني استعمل المنحدر لكبار الزوار لسببين وهما اولا ان يكونوا في مستوي المقصورة الخاصة بهم فيكون الوصول اليها مباشر وثانيا ان التحكم في عدم اعتراض الناس خط سير كبار الزوار يكون اصعب في حالات الدور الأرضي حيث انه يكون معرض للأختراق اكتر 

يا ريت يكون راي واضح 

يا اخ جود اولا انا موش ممكن ازعل منك او من اي حد لاني بتقبل النقد جدا ولعلمك انا شايف ان وجهة نظرك مضبوطة بنسبة 70 % 
واشكرك علي ردك


----------



## emoooo_222 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

انا كنت بقول وجهة نظري اللي مازلت متمسكة بها وربنا يوفقك المشروع ممتاز


----------



## nadiarch (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شغلك رائع لمستوى سنة ثانية وخطوة جميلة منك والى الامام


----------



## م.نورة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
مشروع رائع 
بالتوفيق والى الامام دائما


----------



## iz_arch (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً
cad for all


----------



## cad for all (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا متشكر جدا علي ردودكم يا زملائي لأنكم اعططوني نوع من الحماس في العمل وان شاء الله اقدم لكم المزيد وعلي فكرة يا اخت ايمو انا محترم وجهة نظرك جدا بس المثل بيقول لولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارة السلع 
واخص ايضا بالشكر كلا من nadiarch و م.نورة و iz_arch


----------



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

ايه الحلاوة دى يا عظيم اهنئك على تتصميمك الرائع حبيبك النعيمى


----------



## cad for all (18 يناير 2007)

شكرك جدا يا باشمهندس نعيمي علي الرد والاهتمام


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (18 يناير 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا 
واتمنى التوفيق لكم


----------



## cad for all (23 يناير 2007)

شكرك جدا يا اخت الشهيدين وانا فعلا اعتز برأيك ورأي الاخريين


----------



## م/ ميدو (23 يناير 2007)

بالتوفيق لك اخى مشروع مميز بالنسبه لطالب ثانيه عماره


----------



## cad for all (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي ردك يا اخ ميدو وارجو ان اري اعمالك للأستفادة واشكرك مرة اخري


----------



## romeo201020 (1 فبراير 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا من ناحية الفكرة العامة و تداخل الأشكال الهندسية و اظهار الهيكل.موفق انشاء الله.
أخي الكريم إذا أمكن ملف الاوتوكاد الكامل لمشروعك قصد التحويل على الرندر


----------



## cad for all (2 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك جدا علي رأيك يا اخت ريمو واتمني لكي التوفيق وارجو المزيد من الاراء


----------



## نادية (2 فبراير 2007)

الصراحة المشروع هايل جداااااااااااا جدااااااااااااا
وانا بايد الاشكال الانسيابية اكثر من الاشكال المنتظمة 
وكمان المناظير كثير عجبتنى وشكرا على الصور الحلوة ....


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

:3: شكرا للاخ على ... على هذا المشروع ولكن هناكبعض الملاحظات دون ان تعتقد ان هذة الملاحظات لمجرد انه مشروعك ( يا بخت من بكانى وبكى الناس عليا ....كمل المثل عشان مش عرفة بقى ) .
:81:






اولا : مدخل الجمهور ضيق قوى ولا يوجد بة الانسيابية الكافية شوف مساحتة اد اية.
ثانيا :هو بدل ما تعمل مصاعد وسلالم متحركة لكبار الزوار عملهم منحدرات !!!!!!!!! وعامل للجمهور سلالم عشان وهما نزلين باندفاع او طالعين ناس تموت وناس تتصاب ؟؟؟؟؟ مش عارف .
ثالثا : السلالم اللى من عند الحمامات قريبة قوى ومرعتش مساحة للحركة حول الحمام وبعدين مكان السلالم غلط .
رابعا : هو انا بعمل الادارة ومكان تواجدها مع الجمهور عشان لو فى مشكلة يدخلوا يكسروا الادارة على اللى فيها ولا بعملها مع كبار الزوار عشان يستقبولوهم .
خامسا : مدخل القاعة متنعددة الاغراض اكبر من المدخل الرئيسى ازاى .... وبعدين انا لو عايز ادخل فى القاعة من عند الحمامات او فى موتمر صحفى لازم اطلع خارج المبنى عشان ادخل القاعة .
سادسا : المسافة ما بين حمام السباحة وبين الفراغات المحيطة بية غير كافية لحركة انسيابية داخل زون الحمامات وخصوصا المنطقة دى بتشهد وجود اعداد كبيرة من الاشخاص .
سابعا : حمامات السبحة للاطفال بها زوايا غريبة معرفش لية دى ممكن تسببلهم اصابات دول ( اطفال )
ثامنا : مدخل الاعبين مع الحكام عشان لو فى خلاف ما بين الاعبين والحكام يقوموا بالعراك اثناء فترات الاستراحة المفروض ( الحكام والادارة وكبار الزوار ) تقريبا يكونوا فى زون واحد .
تاسعا : اما مدخل الاعبين فهو غامض شىء ما ومعلش فى اللفظ عامل زى بيت جحا لية كذا منعطف وبعدين غير ده كلة الاعب يمشى نصف مساحة المشروع تقريبا عشان يوصل الى الجمانزيوم او غرفة تغيير الملابس ( مشوار طويل ) .




عاشرا : الاسبان وارتفاع التغطية عن مستوى سطح المدرجات زيادة اوى وبعدين حاسس ان المبنى غير موزعة احمالة بطريقة سليمة لان الحمل موزع فى اتجاة واحد فقط وليس اتجاهين ( عندك القبة مثلا موزعة فى اتجاهين ) .




الحادى عشر : فتحات النوافذ غير متماشية مع الطراز المعمارى المعمول به فى المشروع لانها بسيطة بشكل لا يتماشى مع البارز والغاطس والميول زالارتفاعات الموجودة فى المشروع الا اذا كانت هذة الواجهة الموجود بها النفذة واجهة حمامات حتى الحمامات ممكن احط حائط كداب واعملة يتماشى مع المشروع ( وجهة نظر لا اكثر ولا اقل ) .
الثانى عشر : نظام الفولت والفوانيس ولا مش عارف اية دى شكل اسلامى وليس له صلة بالمشروع نهائيا .... فى يا باشمهندس تشتيت للنظر .....دة من وجهة نظرى انا .
الثالث عشر : كذلك الجمالونات وفتحات النوافذ اسفلها غير متماشية مع الادراك البصرى للمشروع وهذا ناتج عن اختلاف التركيب .
الرابع عشر : هناك خطا من وجهة نظرى ان تضع غرف الاذاعة اسفل المدرجات المفروض انها توضع فى مكان على عشان المتابعة الجيدة .




الخامس عشر : هذة التغطية انا تقريبا شوفتها فى كتاب للتغطيات وطرقها الانشائية انشاء الله اول لما تبدا الدراسة احاول انزلهاك من الكتاب .
:55: وفى النهاية هذا الكلام ما هو الا معبرا عن وجهة نظرى الشخصية وانا متعودتش انتقد حد بالاسلوب دة بس تقول اية المضطر يركب الصعب .
اتمنى لك التوفيق فى المشاريع القادمة .


----------



## elne3mey (3 فبراير 2007)

معلش نسيت هو الحتة اللى انت عاملها مكشوفة مش متغطية اللى انا معلمها بالازرق لية عاملها مكشوفة .
دى حت لو فى مطر تنزل المية على المتفرجين وتدخل الكوريدور اللى بيودى على الادارة والقاعة متعددة الاغراض دة انت حتى مش عامل فرق منسوب بينهم .
شكرا ......................................


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخ على على المشروع مع انى عندى تعليق على الحفاظ عاى الاكسات و الزون ............


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (3 فبراير 2007)

وبالنسبة للاخ نعيمى .... ((( النقاش العظيم ذو الردود الغريبة و الشخصية العجيبة )))) انا مختلف معاك فى 80 % من النقد وذلك الانك بتنقد و خلاص و اية انت فرحان بالالوان و الدواير ............ نزل مشروعك و قااااارن (((( اريدك ان تخبرنى معنى الادراك البصرى و علاقتة بالكلام الى انت بتقولة ))))


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cad for all (13 فبراير 2007)

اولا يا اخ نعيمي مدخل الجمهور ليس بالضيق الذي تظنه واظن انك لم تفهم المشروع جيدا هذا مكان قطع التذاكر فقط ثم يتجه الجمهور الي السلالم الجانبيه

ثانيا طبعا رأيك الثاني خاطئ مئة بالمئه فالمنحدرات وجدت لوصول كبار الزوار الي اماكنهم ومداخلهم بالسيارات (دول كبار زوار اكيد موش هيمشوا علي رجليهم ما توديناش في داهيه انتا عاوز تحبسنا ولا ايه هههههههههه) كما تم مراعاة حركة الجمهور في السلالم واحب الفت نظرك انه موش استاد ديه حمامات سباحة والعدد اقل بكثي ارجو ان تراجع نفسك في هذه النقطه يا بشمهندس

ثالثا ارجو انا اعدل لديك الفكره ان السلام مكانها موش غلط بس شكلها هو الي غلط والمساحه التي بين الحمام والسلالم كافية جدا

رابعا ااعتقد ان في مدخل من الحمامات بين اللاعبين والقاعة لو م اشوفتوش تبقي دي مشكلتك ومتهيألي ان في بلان تاني بيوضح علاقه كبار الزوار بالقاعة متعدده الاغراض لو ما شفتهوش تبقي مشكلتك برده

بصراحه انا موش هقدر ارد اكتر من كده لاني شايف ان باقي الملاحظات لا يمكن اخدها في الاعتبار لاتها ليس بها شئ من الصواب وده راي الشخصي وارجوا ان تفهم البلان جيدا يا اخ النعيمي لاني اعتقد انك لم تستطيع فهمه 

واريد ايضا ان اضيف انك لم تتيح لي المجال حتي اجد الرد لانك ناقد رائع ومهندس اروع فلا تعليق لانك اعطيتني الفرصه ان اعرف اخطائي وشكرا للأفاده


----------



## cad for all (13 فبراير 2007)

:68: :68: ارجوا المزيد من النقد من الساده الزوار والاعضاء ولكن (نقد له معني وبناء)


----------



## cad for all (24 فبراير 2007)

ايه يا جماعه فين النقد يا ريت المزيد من الاراء


----------



## لميـــاء (16 أبريل 2007)

مشروع روعه جه فى وقته


----------



## cad for all (19 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك علي ردك يا اخت لمياء واتمني لو انا لدي المزيد لاساعدك به


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

ممتاز ..........


----------



## MAHMOUD MABROUK (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي الرد وارجو المزيد من الردود


----------



## سيف الهواري (14 يونيو 2010)

جميل جداااااااا المشروع ده وياريت لو عندك اللوح الانشائيه تتفضل بابلاغي علي رسائل الزوار


----------



## ma2a (14 يونيو 2010)

مشروع جميل وباين المجهود ربنا معاك و يوفقك نزداد خبرة من المهندسين الكبار و ارأهم


----------



## cad for all (14 يونيو 2010)

والله المشروع ده كنا بنعمله في الكليه وانا مهندس معماري فمكنش مطلوب مني غير تخيل للتغطيه وفكره الانشائي بس موش تفصيلي معلش كان نفسي اساعدك


----------



## cad for all (14 يونيو 2010)

مرسي ربنا يخليك بس انا موش مهندس كبير انا لسا علي قدي والمشروع كان مناسب لوقته ومتشكر جدا علي زوقك وردك الجميل


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشروع جميل جدا
**بارك الله فيك ...المشروع يحتوي علي افكار مميزه علي مستوي الواجهات والقطاع ....كنت اتمني ان تنعكس هذه الانسيابيه والمرونه الي المسقط الافقي ...الا ان هذا لايمنع الاشاده بالتصميم ككل *


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشروع جميل جدا و انا اشيد بهذا المشروع فوق الرائع و انا طالب في الهندسة المعمارية و وصلت الي مشروع تخرج و كنت محتار في نوع المشروع و لكن اخي *cad for all وضعني على شط الامان و ارجو منه رجاء خاص بارفاق هذا المشروع اوتوكاد في المنتدى لكي تعم الفائدة وشكرا على الافادة


----------



## cad for all (6 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك يا اخي واتمني ان افيد الجميع وربنا يوفقك في مشروع ولو احتجت رأيي في اي حاجه انا تحت امرك وياريت ترفع اي فكره للمشروع علشان نتناقش فيها يمكن افيدك برأي المتواضع ....بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## فاطمة معماري (10 يوليو 2010)

مشروع رائع والنقد الي كاتبي الاخوان ايضا جيد الله يبارك بكم


----------



## hafoz79 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

واضح إنك وضعت المشروع للنقاش من فترة طويلة ..من أيام ما كنت طالب فى الكلية

المشروع بشكل عام جميل جدا وواضح إنك بذلت مجهود كبير فيه ...وشغل الثرى دى ممتاز جدا وخصوصا إن ده شغلك من أيام الكلية....... وطبعا أكيد عندى ملاحظات ونقد للمشروع ولكن الأعضاء قاموا بالواجب وزيادة فلا داعى للتكرار ...مع أطيب أمنياتى إنك تستفيد من آراء الأعضاء

ولكن لى ملاحظة وأرجو أن تتقبلها منى...وهى إن لو حد وجه نقد جدى لشغلك بتضايق وتبدأ ترد بشكل هجومى وبسخرية وتبدأ تقلبها حرب شخصية وتبدأ تسفه وتسخر من رأيه ....وتطلب إنه يعرض شغله ....أكنك بتقول ورينا نفسك...أما ردود المدح والثناء بدون ملاحظات بتبقى مبسوط جدا وفى حالة نشوة..مع إن المفروض إنك تكون مهتم بالآراء النقدية التحليلية أكتر من ردود المدح والثناء لأنها هاتلفت نظرك للسلبيات اللى فى شغلك وبالتالى هاتحاول تتجنبها فى شغلك التالى ...وبكده هايتحسن شغلك للأفضل

الإنسان المجتهد دايما بيغير على شغله وعلى مجهوده وده شىء طبيعى .....ولكن حاول أخى العزيز أن تتقبل الرأى والرأى الآخر ...وأن تفترض حسن الظن فيمن يوجه النقد إلي أعمالك .....فكلنا هنا أسرة واحدة نسعى للتطور والتقدم.....ولا نسعى لإصطياد الأخطاء لبعضنا البعض ...ويكفى أن الشخص الذى يوجه إليك النقد لم يبخل عليك بوقته ولا بمجهوده ولا خبرته . ..حتى وإن كانت كلماته قاسية .... فيجب عليك أخذ رأيه موضع الإعتبار والتقدير حتى وإن لم تكن مقتنعا بها.......فهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان؟؟

وفى النهاية أرجو ألا يضيق صدرك بعتابى وليس نقدى .......مع أطيب أمنياتى بمزيد من النجاح والتفوق


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 يوليو 2010)

* انا طالب في الهندسة المعمارية و وصلت الي مشروع تخرج و كنت محتار في نوع المشروع و لكن اخي  وضعني على شط الامان و ارجو منه رجاء خاص بارفاق هذا المشروع اوتوكاد في المنتدى لكي تعم الفائدة وشكرا على الافادة  

*


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 يوليو 2010)

مشروع اقل ما يقال عنه انه عظيم

كل الشكر والتقدير اخي الكريم


وفقكم الله


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (13 يوليو 2010)

ماشا ءالله المشروع روعه من الناحية التصميمية , وابو صـــــــــالح كفى ووفى


----------



## cad for all (14 يوليو 2010)

طبعا يا اخواني اشكركم كلكم واخص بالذكر اخي حفوظ......
وبما اننا تكلمنا بصراحه عاوز اقولك حاجه انا والله موش بضايق من النقد بالعكس انا بزهق من المجملات لانها لاتفيد بس انا حسيت وانتا بتتكلم عن الشغل بتاع الانتريور انك في حاجات بتبالغ فيها وبعدين اتصدمت كمان لما لاقيتك بتقول استعمل الفيراي ......ودي بالاخص الي حسستني انك من نوعيه الناس الي عاوزه تنقد وخلاص او كلمه الاستحسان بتبقي تقيله عليها لكن واضح اني فهمتك غلط بس غصب عني لأني حسيت في كلامك بهجوم شديد وانا بحب النقد البناء بس برده ان عاوز انصحك انك لما تنقد حد حاول تنقده بطريقه ظريفه شويه علشان ميحسش بالاحباط وميقلبش الموضوع معاه لحرب زي ما قولت وخصوصا انه بيكون بذل مجهود في الشغل ده وانتا بتفه من المجهود ده من غير متقصد ..
وفي نقطه كمان ان الموضوع فيه حس فني كبير وموش كل الناس عندها الحس ده وممكن تكون انتا شايف الشغل وحش غيرك شايفه كويس غيره شايفه رائع وانا عارف اني شغلي لا يخلو من الاخطاء وده اكيد ....بس براحه شويه هههههه
واخيرا وليس اخرا انا برده بشكرك علي نقدك وعلي فكره في حاجات من الي انتا قولت عليها انا عملتها فعلا زي موضوع تغيير الالوان وهتشوفه قريب واتمني انك متكونش اضايقت مني واتمني اني اكون اكتسبت صديق جديد 

اخوك علي


----------



## engnoha (4 فبراير 2011)

بجد ما شاء الله مشروع مميز جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الخـير1 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشـــكور على هذا التصمــيم واصل وستصل باذني الله.


----------



## تهاني 1 (6 فبراير 2011)

اريد مشروع معماري متكامل من مساقط ومقاطع وواجهات لمشروع التخرج اذا ممكن


----------



## البرق الصامت (18 فبراير 2011)

خطير مرة...الله يوفقك


----------



## المهندس حسام نزار (24 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز المشروع بشكل عام جيد جدا ولدي ملاحظة صغيرة هو فتح منفذ ثاني للمتفرجين في حالة الطوارئ لدعم عملية الاخلاء السريع ويفضل في الجهة المقابلة للفتحة الرئيسية والله يوفقك


----------



## houda- (18 أبريل 2011)

مشروع أكثر من رائع أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## خالد الكندي (29 يوليو 2011)

مشروع قمة الابداع هذا عندي مشروع تخرج ممتاز جدا


----------



## aburukba (18 مارس 2012)

رااااائع


----------



## sherykamel (16 أبريل 2014)

مشروع رائع اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## sherykamel (16 أبريل 2014)

لو ممكن طلب انا مشقادرة اشوف صورالمشروع لوممكن لينك تاني او تبعتلي اللينك على الخاص


----------



## ahmed_medo5528 (24 أبريل 2014)

عايزين حضرتك ترفع لينا لمشروع تانى لوسمحت للاهمية وشكرا


----------

